# Ian's general all purpose fantasy log



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello again! I've decided that since i seem to flit from army to army like a madmen, it would be best for me to have a general all purpose log, at least one per system instead of one per race.

So my Brets are currently on pause, while I have been working on my Wood Elves. 

Heres a practically complete unit of Glade Guard, minus bases (I forgot how I did the bases on the first 5 I painted. Doh!)








Plus you can also see my in progress Dyrads and Branchwraith. So far nothing but washes used on those, urm, girls.

My treeman has been to the stylist. 








Based it on an example in the Wood Elves army book. Used some Woodland Scenics foliage , same brand as I used on the base (although a lighter colour)

Finally (for the elves) heres some Glade Riders I've finished building.








Nothing special really, cept that I didn't use any spear armed guys since they were used on my Eternal Guard conversions. Some minor swap of bits with the Glade Guard too, like the champs head (all my champs will have hoods. Unless the unit has hoods of course, in which case the champ will have no hood. Like my Waywatcher conversions when I start them), the standard and one of the bodies used on one of the guys on the front rank. Horses also had some swaps of sides and heads, to add some more variety.

Irritatingly I had to buy a second box of 8 to make a full size unit, so I now have 6 guys to use somewhere. I *might* just save them in case a future book lets you run Glade Riders as bigger unit than 10, or use them as a small 5 man unit. Or maybe buy some other set and hack up some Wild Riders, but i'm not sure what other set to buy to do that with.

Finally I got a deal on the old Skull Pass set, which means only one thing... GOBBOS!!









I'm mad, right? :grin:


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Great use of clean color on everything... nicely done. Keep the style... its a dying breed!

Looking foward to seeing a lot more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The colour palette on the Glade Guard looks good; my only niggle is the edge highlighting is a little thick in places.

The foliage on the Treeman looks a little uniform; how well would Scenics take some spots of wash?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The colour palette on the Glade Guard looks good; my only niggle is the edge highlighting is a little thick in places.
> 
> The foliage on the Treeman looks a little uniform; how well would Scenics take some spots of wash?


Thanks! The edge highlighting thing is simple really - I have shaky hands. As such its really hard for me to paint fine detail - which is why I never paint eyes for example. I'm determined to try and get some edge highlighting done though, and im sure with practice i'll be able to control the shakiness to an certain extant.

As for the wash on the scenics - good idea! I'm just glueing a bit on to some left over sprue so i can do a test run and see how it takes.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I especially like the sack people in the background. Hahaha!~
In all reality though, looking good, especially with shaky hands. Keep it up!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice looking Wood elves, I'm sitting in the middle with the foliage on the Treeman. Not quit sure about it. Try what Dave was talking about with a wash on it "Try on a spare piece first" 

You did a good job painting it though.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers all! Well I tried doing a wash on the foliage and it worked well. Used Devlan Mud first then a bit of Knarloc green (though I think in this photo I hadn't done the green yet)

Anyway, heres the damn-near-finished Dyrads and another shot of Mr Tree. Which is what i'm going to call him from now on I think 








Just need to drybrush the bases and stick a bit of grass on them and they are done.

Also finally finished building some guys that I've had for at least a month.








FW Chaos Dwarfs! Awesome looking, but seriously, they are a bitch to rank up


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am glad the washes worked.

The body of the Dryads looks good. However, the loin cloths look a little flat; possibly they would benefit form a harsher highlight on the leaf edges.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I'm going to agree with David, however, that wash looks much better on "Mr.Treeman" :grin:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy crap, i really need to keep this up to date.

Although I haven't got much to show. Lots of other stuff has been happening, so yeah.

Anyway I finished the Glade Riders, which are 20 models really 








Also completed the steed for my Spellweaver, who is my current general. Shes made from the High Elf Mage kit, with Wood Elf bits as needed.

Knocked up this guy today, a BSB.

Hes pretty simple, the Mordheim Elf Mage as the base, with a Glade Guard sword and banner pole. I just need to decide how to make the standard. I've got the High Elf Prince/Noble kit (which ive also made a Wood Elf Noble from, and will be making a mounted Noble to go with my Wild Riders) so im thinking of using that standard (which you can see in front of him), but need to think how to alter it. :victory:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

That Mordheim elf is a very nice mini, can't wait to see your finished conversion! Any progress on the gobbos?? I wanna see!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished off 3 Treekin. Need 3 more to finish the unit.









Oh and heres something small ive been working on recently....









Small, get it? Hehe.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The wood tones are very effective.

Is that carpet listed on the random terrain table? It certainly has a an overpowering enough effect.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, it gives you -2 to hit with ranged weapons 

And thanks


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, urm. Like ive said, i seem to juggle too many armies. 

Also spot my cool Skink Priest on Horned One conversion  Still needs some work (i need to greenstuff a saddle for the Skink), but ive made 3 models from the one set.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Unit of Skinks with 2 Kroxigors :grin:

Just need to get the shields done.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Complete unit of Saurus Cavalry, plus a Skink Priest on Horned One. Painted in just over a week 









Not the best photo, but i painted up this Vampire Countess for my girlfriend, since she really likes vampires.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Your Skink Priest conversion looks very interesting! And wow, you finished that unit in a week? Great job, considering cavalry are pretty fiddly!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Its the plastic priest from the steggadon with some minor conversions (removing the loin cloth and twisting the staff arm), mounted on the finecast Cold One with a minor conversion (adding horns).

Ive got a simple but effective colour scheme pretty much down, so i can knock out the lizards rather quick. Still its something like 24 models when you get down to it, so it is kinda amazing i did them so quick, hehe....

Girlfriend liked her surprise pressie, so thats good ::grin:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Complete unit of Saurus Warriors. Another just over a week job (actually just about a week and a half)

Currently working on a unit of Chameleon Skinks


Currently all orange due to the mix i used to paint them (blazing orange, gryphonne sepia wash, gloss varnish and water) containing varnish, which will help protect the metal miniatures. 

Whats left?
Unit of Temple guard (need to buy/assemble 9 more, and paint)
Skinks/Howdah from the stag (paint)
Slann (assemble/paint)

Then I'm going to work on a couple of bits for Storm of Magic


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent consistency of style; the army should look great on the table.

Although I do see what you are doing, there is something amusing about the idea of bright orange stealth troops.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you 

And yes, the bright orange is a funny idea for stealth! 

Here they are finished.








In a game i played on Saturday (2400 points vs Ogres) these guys earned their points back, getting rid a of a Stonehorn over a few turns of shooting.


And heres a Chaos Siege Giant. Will be using it as a plain Giant for games of Storm of Magic, and hopefully will be part of my Chaos Dwarf army when the book finally comes out. 

I do love the running away guy. Had to put him on his own base.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished my Slann!









Made him in a sort of more relaxed position on his throne (as i call it), since i imagine a Slann wouldn't really be paying too much attention to the battle, after all theres far more important wordily things to be thinking about.

Another view, the Skink is removable and has the BSB.








(and yes, theres a lizard on the back i didn't quite spot. Will be touching that up soon)

Finally, i have finally got Island of Blood, so I've assembled some of the Skaven.








I made a small conversion to the Poisoned Wind Mortar, just so the loader guy looks more like he is loading.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

IanC said:


> I made a small conversion to the Poisoned Wind Mortar, just so the loader guy looks more like he is loading.


Oh! Simple yet effective, consider that idea stolen for my second poison wind mortar!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

elmir said:


> Oh! Simple yet effective, consider that idea stolen for my second poison wind mortar!


Glad i can inspire someone with such an awesome looking army :biggrin:

Pretty much just clipped him off the tab, and glued him on the base in that position (also rearranged the spare ammo bit too, so it wouldn't get in his way)


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished the Stegadon. 









Hopefully now its painted the damn great bow will hit :grin:

Also heres an early stage for a Chaos Dwarf Daemonsmith Sorcerer (one of the 4 Hero choices in the new CD army list from forge world, others are a normal CD hero which can take a BSB, and a Hobgoblin and Bull Centaur hero.)










Its very early, I need to bulk up his sword hand, sculpt a beard to his head to match the one on his body, and decide what to put in his other arm. He can take a pistol, so I'm thinking of giving him one of them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cunning use of an Empire Wizard head.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Cunning use of an Empire Wizard head.


That head just screamed "Chaos Dwarf" to me :biggrin:

Not the best shot, but i finished painting a Skaven Plague Priest last night (the "spare" one from the Screaming Bell kit, also knocked out 7 giant rats... which i forgot to take a photo of)


Also finished building a unit of Night Runners (bitch to rank up) and a BSB conversion.

Yes my next fantasy army is Skaven 

Though 40k has grabbed my attention again, thanks to the new Necron book. So I'm currently staring at a half built Monolith and a bunch of Necron Warriors.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the dirty green robes.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

How many armies?! 

Love the lizardmen and the skaven especially. How did you do the robes on that Priest?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

NíckUK said:


> How many armies?!


Too many! :big grin:



NíckUK said:


> Love the lizardmen and the skaven especially. How did you do the robes on that Priest?


First painted them Deneb Stone with a heavy coating of Devlan Mud wash, then a mix of Scorpion Green and Rotting Flesh (roughly 50/50) with a small drop of Knarloc Green painted all over the robes, then another coat of Devlan Mud.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Been a while, but I got some Rat Ogres painted over the last two days.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the metallic areas.

The wash on the flesh seems a little harsh in places; I think more lighter layers would create smoother shading.


----------

